# Disintegrated Butterbean Soup



## Zhizara (Jan 13, 2015)

*DISINTEGRATED BUTTERBEAN SOUP*​ *1 Cup dried large lima beans*

  I let them soak for about 24 hours.  This will make it easy to remove the tough outer shell.

  Keep an eye on them as they will absorb so much of the water, that you'll need to add more to keep them covered.

  The beans may split, but it doesn't matter for this recipe.  

Drain and remove the hulls.

  After the skins are removed, drain and put in a pot, cover with water and *add*

*1 chopped onion &*
*Lots of garlic*

  For the garlic, I like to use the smaller cloves after all the big ones have been removed.  

  Instead of trying to peel them, I cut off the little stem end and boil them until tender.  

  Drain, and add the cooking water to the pot of beans.  Let the cloves cool.  It's easy to squeeze the garlic out of the skins this way.

  Let the beans cook until soft.  You won't need to mash them at all, without those nasty tough skins, they disintegrate into a smooth soup.

  At this point, I add

*1 stick of butter (or oleo)
  1 tsp. smoked Spanish style Paprika
  1/4 tsp. Savory

  S&P to taste.*

  I found that I really don't need to add the salt.  I got this tip from a post by Babetoo.  (I miss her!!)  I have trouble with too much salt.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 13, 2015)

Ahhh, and it's a vegetarian recipe too.  

I seldom make bean soup because a bag of beans makes so much.  This  looks do-able.  Thanks.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 13, 2015)

Love soups!  Thanks Z!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 13, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Ahhh, and it's a vegetarian recipe too.
> 
> I seldom make bean soup a bag of beans because makes so much.  This  looks do-able.  Thanks.



Since I'm just cooking for myself, I use a half a bag of dried beans, the one pound bag usually works out to two cups.  I usually measure them if I'm not sure.  

For split peas, I just squeeze the bag half way and just keep the other half for the next batch.

Am I becoming a vegetarian now?  ACK! 

Just the other day I was posting in the Today's Menu and realized I had only vegetables for dinner.  I am, or was, a confirmed carnivore, often having just a meat dish for dinner.  

Diabetes is changing me.  I eat more fruit and vegetables and am working on eliminating carbohydrates like white potatoes.

This soup is so simple and I love the way it comes out so smooth without any effort from me, just because I took the time to get rid of those skins. 

Even that part is easy.  Once I have the beans soaked to the point the skins come off easily, I can watch TV while I remove them.  It doesn't take very long.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds great Zhi!  Thanks!


----------

